# Noisy Drain



## QRI (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a long time customer that has a noisy drain in one of his showers. It's not a venting problem (no gurgling) it's just damn noisy. The trap is about 12" below the actual shower drain. If I move the trap closer to the drain will that alleviate the problem? The noise is just the sound of the water running down the drain so I can only assume that this would be the correct fix.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Encasing the line in foam will solve the problem.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been told that using cast iron rather than ABS will significantly reduce noise.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Is the noise in the shower it's self or in another room. The foam trick will cut down the noise in another room for sure but if it's the noise when in the shower using it then it sounds like the trap is too low.


----------



## BrianStyles (Jul 7, 2010)

*Build the customer a "Drain Muffler"*

I experienced this exact same problem. 

My primary home's master bath has a shower head, rain head and four body sprays. Apparently based on the anticipated water volume the plumber installed a 3" drain pipe with a 30" (approx) drop to the trap.

You could hear the shower drain on the other end of the house! It bothered the heck out of me for nearly three years.

Like others, a little experimentation determined that it was distance the water fell before making contact with the standing water in the trap. That 3"x30" drain pipe was a perfect echo tube.

Based on the same principle of a Zen Fountain, I figured if I could get the water down in "steps," rather than in one long drop, the problem would be resolved. It was.

My initial though was to find a massive drill bit. The water would wind down the spiral and make no noise. If a drill bit could be found it would be extremely expensive.

My ultimate solution was to build what I now call the "drain muffler."

I'd provide a link to a a picture, but this site won't let me -- which is unfortunate give na picture's worth a thousand words. If you can remove the spaces and type this into your browser, you'll get to it.

The height and diameter of you "Support pipe" would need to fit within your drain pipe. 

You'll notice large "notches" cut into the bottom of the muffler. These are to allow water passage to and through the trap.

I'm just an inventor -- not a plumber. Please forgive me if I have used incorrect terminology in describing my solution.

I'm confident that building a "drain muffler" will solve your problem.

Kind regards,
Brian Styles
Delray Beach, Florida


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

A 30" drop is against code. How did that pass inspection? You can't drop more than 24" from the rim of the drain to the trap weir.



BrianStyles said:


> I experienced this exact same problem.
> 
> My primary home's master bath has a shower head, rain head and four body sprays. Apparently based on the anticipated water volume the plumber installed a 3" drain pipe with a 30" (approx) drop to the trap.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianStyles (Jul 7, 2010)

*code... in Florida?*

I could ask the same question about how my entry gate's call box 16vac wall transformer had 110v wire taped to the plug leads and was then buried below ground in a non-water tight pvc box under landscaping.

I guess when they build 12,000 square-foot homes, the inspectors are sure to miss something... especially in Florida. 

But that's not the point of this topic. A person posted a question about a noisy shower drain. Regardless of the floor-to-trap height, regardless of if it was built to code or not, the DIY "Drain Muffler" drop-in solution I offered will address it.

Despite 30" drain drops and buried transformers, what truly perplexes me is why an admin of this forum would remove the link to a picture of the solution from my original post. Are we trying to provide or prevent solutions here? I really didn't feel like typing a thousand words to describe the solution so I simply took a picture.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, if you were a plumber you would know exactly why.

And just so you know, your muffler will only mask one of the milder symptoms, it won't cure the disease. Again, plumbers will know what I'm talking about :whistling



BrianStyles said:


> I could ask the same question about how my entry gate's call box 16vac wall transformer had 110v wire taped to the plug leads and was then buried below ground in a non-water tight pvc box under landscaping.
> 
> I guess when they build 12,000 square-foot homes, the inspectors are sure to miss something... especially in Florida.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

BrianStyles said:


> what truly perplexes me is why an admin of this forum would remove the link to a picture of the solution from my original post. Are we trying to provide or prevent solutions here?


This is a place for Contractors to Talk. This is not inventortalk, solutiontalk or DIYtalk. You're a noob pushing links to your own invention (which I'm assuming you're selling). Please review the FAQ for this site, especially posting rules - here's a link.

Mac


----------



## BrianStyles (Jul 7, 2010)

*Beat the guy tryin' to help...*



BuiltByMAC said:


> This is a place for Contractors to Talk. This is not inventortalk, solutiontalk or DIYtalk. You're a noob pushing links to your own invention (which I'm assuming you're selling). Please review the FAQ for this site, especially posting rules.
> 
> Mac


Mac,

Do you know what happens when you assume? You make an "ass" out of "u" and "me."

I'm not selling anything. If I was, I wouldn't have posted a "how to build one yourself" picutre now would I? You are uninformed. I didn't even post a link to a website. I simply tried to upload a picture of the solution but this website wouldn't let me. Thus, I linked to the picture that I uploaded elsewhere. That is all.

I was only trying to help others with my "out of the box" method of thinking that allowed me to retire at 39.

Censor or delete my post if you choose. Its no skin off my back. Just trying to offer a FREE solution to someone that ASKED for one.

Remember, I might be a "noob," but I'm a retired noob. How's your job going today?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

BrianStyles said:


> Mac,
> 
> Do you know what happens when you assume? You make an "ass" out of "u" and "me."
> 
> ...


Perfect way to make friends, sell your product & get banned.


----------

